# Deworming ferals?



## Iluvanimals (Jan 6, 2013)

So, we had a feral cat and her four kittens show up in our barn about a week ago and have been feeding them and working on taming them. We are at the point when at least the kittens will be looking over the edge of our hayloft (where they're hiding) waiting for us to feed them when we go in the barn to feed the birds and rabbits. The closest we can get however is within three feet and that's only when they are eating. Anyways, they are thin and almost definitely need to be dewormed. So, how do I deworm them and there mom when I can't touch them? Thanks!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Skip their food the day before you plan to worm them. Then get pills from the vet, and crush them. Use one plate per cat, and mix the dose of med into a small portion of wet food. Then set the plates down a few feet apart from each other.

I used that method very successfully when I looked after a colony.

Any guess on the age of the kittens? If they're three months or so, and you could catch them, they'd likely tame up quick if you could keep them confined away from their mum. She'll teach them to be wild as they grow up otherwise.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have heard, on this board that you can buy drontal de worming medication for cats, which I believe is the same stuff my vet used to give us for our cats when we would see worms. I think you can buy it even at Petsmart now. I know it is definitely safer and more effective than the hartz junk they sell at wal mart. I have seen it online for $5 a pill, and I think you re dose them two weeks after the first does. 

How sweet you are for taking care of these sweet little babies. I can just imagine their sweet little faces looking down at you waiting for their food. THey are so lucky to have you


----------

